# Regular spotting after two months, or Implantation Bleeding?



## Xpecta

So, my miscarriage happened Jan/12th 2011. I had a complete cyle and then AF came on Feb 13th. So then My husband and I went on a schedule of DTD ever other day. I'm fairly sure I ovulated last Thursday or Friday. Mainly because of the discharge which I had for about 5 days. So now, a week later, I woke up from a dream in which I got my period, and I had brown discharge. It was there a bit when I wiped, then it got a bit lighter like red/orange almost. Then we had sex this afternoon, and a few hours later in the evening it got bright red/pink. No heavier at all. Just there when I wipe. Now before my miscarriage, I had NEVER had spotting except with Implantation bleeding with my last two pregnancies, and during the month after my miscarriage. So now, do you think this could just be because of the miscarriage, or could I be raising my hopes by thinking its Implantation bleeding? Any suggestions? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Yatta89

I would stay positive if I were you. I just m/c'd a week and a half ago and I still am getting some spotting/brown/red discharge stuff going on so I would say that it could be either or. But I wouldn't get your hopes up TOO much because you dont want to be more disappointed too much but also don't get your hopes down either! I think this is a tricky one so I'd just wait it out and try not to think too much about it! Good Luck!


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you. Basically yeah, thats what I'm trying to do. Its really hard though. I never spot. I really really hope this leads to my second Child!! I want one so Badly!


----------



## baileykenz

sounds like it could be implantation bleeding i hope so..
i used to bleed bright red after my second pregs everytime after sex..the docs said cervix bleeding..
gl x


----------



## Xpecta

I really hope it is! And I hope that the baby sticks!! Thank you guys for supporting me!


----------



## Yatta89

Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

hows u feeling today?


----------



## Xpecta

I hope I get it too!!

Today I'm feeling weepy and depressed, but in a happy way hahaa. Yesterday the bleeding was SO little, it looked like my urine was brown. And I had cramps yesterday. So I dunno. I hope it is!! But I'm scared its just post Miscarriage Spotting...


----------



## baileykenz

thats a good sign that its tappering off hun..
when are you going to test?


----------



## Xpecta

The bleeding is completely gone. It finished on the fourth. I've had small headaches, nothing big. Small cramps in random times. A bit of weight loss. And some memory loss haha. Also some nausea here and there. But I could be symptom spotting. 

My cousin also told me yesterday that in her Church, there was a prayer meeting for women who were having troubles conceiving, or had high risk pregnancies. She went there and stood in for 3 women that she knew were having troubles conceiving, (One of them being me) and she said that in the last week, the other two women got their BFP's!! So me, being a faithful person and believer of God, that excited me quite a bit! She also had no idea about the spotting! Plus this month I did a revised version of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan ahha. Basically just having sex every other day. So I really feel good about this month!!

Also, I'm planning on testing March 13th, if I have the money to buy a test.


----------



## baileykenz

wow sounds very promising..
gl to u hun..
cant wait for your test now


----------



## Xpecta

I think so too. Hopefully this is it! And it sticks! I want another child so bad!


----------



## baileykenz

any news hun?


----------



## Xpecta

Nothing yet. Feeling EXTREMELY tired though. I can't get any energy. But other than that, nothing really. No AF symptoms or Preggy ones


----------

